

What do you want to be remembered for? - slaxman
https://medium.com/@sanlaxman/what-do-you-want-to-be-remembered-for-97277b2d098c

======
gavinpc
Bill Gates is still alive. I've heard it said—and I agree—that he'll be
remembered not for Microsoft, but for his philanthropy, particularly his
foundation's work aimed at the worldwide eradication of infectious diseases.
My guess is that's what he wants to be remembered for.

